# How to add detailed maps to edge 520?



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

In DC Rainmaker's review he mentions you can add detailed maps and links to an older guide. He even shows the detailed maps working on the 520 however I can't figure out how to get them to work.

I followed his steps to get the gmapsupp.img file and tried putting it on the garmin in both the "Garmin" folder and the "Garmin/NewFiles" folder and both times it didn't seem to load the map. When the device starts at the bottom of the screen it says "loading maps" each time like it's supposed to do it automatically.

I also poked around quite a bit and couldn't find a way to manually load the map like on some of the other garmins (which he mentions in his instructions for the 810 etc). I called garmin and they said the 520 doesn't support open source mapping and none of the garmin maps are compatible with the 520.

Any ideas?

How to download free maps to your Garmin Edge 705/800/810/1000 & Touring
The new Garmin Edge 520: Everything you ever wanted to know | DC Rainmaker


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I figured it out, comment #477 explains in the review that you have to replace the base map file with the new map. My new map is 28MB and the base map is almost 50MB so replacing it frees up quite a bit of space for a much larger map. The device has 105MB of storage. Now I have almost 70MB free.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Where/how did you get your 520 already?  Mine should arrive tomorrow night, pretty excited.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

It came USPS today from Clever Training. I pre-ordered it a month or so ago. 

It's nice. I've been using my edge 500 for a little over 3 years now and I skipped the 510 because it didn't seem to really do anything, the 520 is a clear improvement. It's faster, bigger screen, same size. Not much to complain about!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My shop has sold 3 of them already. Only one was a preorder, so it looks like it will be a hit. I won't buy one because of the extremely limited memory available for maps, AND, the amount you use for maps takes away memory that could be used for storing rides.

Womp womp.

Probably going to get an etrex 35.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

How does the Garmin Edge 520 riding display scale with the number of items displayed?

If you have just a single data field (eg: speed) displayed on screen does the font size change so that it fills the available screen space?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

WR304 said:


> How does the Garmin Edge 520 riding display scale with the number of items displayed?
> 
> If you have just a single data field (eg: speed) displayed on screen does the font size change so that it fills the available screen space?


For a single data field? I dunno how it looks, but on the past few Edges, font size enlarges to fill more available space as you reduce the number of items displayed in the trip meter screen.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

There appear to be 3 font sizes. The device supports taking screenshots so I took some. Should give you an idea.










































































So yeah, It looks like they could have done a much larger maximum font size but they didn't. Nothing seems to get bigger below 4 data fields.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

Also for anyone wondering, I weighed my edge 500 and the 520.

500: 57.72g
520: 60.53g


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for that. I'm probably going to be getting a Garmin Edge 520 and that is something I've been wondering about.

From around 6min25 seconds on in this video dcrainmaker quickly goes through some display screens. There is one that has a single item in the middle with a lot of empty space. I was hoping it was just a setting screen and that there would be a larger font size option available.


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I was curious so I checked the edge 1000 max font size vs the 520 and it's slightly bigger. Not much at all. About the difference between the 520 biggest size and one smaller.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

This site let's you extract a small piece of OSM maps.
Planet.osm extracts | BBBike.org
Just choose Garmin BBbike format, fill in your e-mail address and select a part of the map.
After selection it gives an estimate of the size.
DC Rainmaker says you can use up to 50MB, that should be enough for any daytrip.


----------

